# Improving the handling of the 2004/2005 Maxima



## darrinps (Jun 28, 2005)

Hope this is OK to post here (not a for sale thing, but rather a group buy).

If anyone is interested in improving the handling of their 2004/2005 Maxima, I'm working on a group buy for an upgraded rear anti-sway bar.

Just let me know if you are interested and I will provide the details.

BTW, anyone know why Nissan changed the size on the 2005 model's rear anti-sway bar? Did they notice the deficiency? Problems?


----------



## Gurlie_J_Gurl (Aug 4, 2004)

I would be interested in one if the price was right. I think they changed the size mainly to try and give more stability -- haven't heard of any problems with the 04 ones


----------



## darrinps (Jun 28, 2005)

Gurlie_J_Gurl said:


> I would be interested in one if the price was right. I think they changed the size mainly to try and give more stability -- haven't heard of any problems with the 04 ones



The money order is going out tomorrow, so it's probably too late to get in on it now.

Thanks for your interest though. Maybe there will be another group buy someday.

BTW, PM me if you want to know what it was being offered for (it is a good deal).


----------

